# Carbs before training???



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I normally train around 4.30pm, taking my last lot of carbs on around 3ish in the form of brown rice/pasta. However, I was talking to the local jacket spud man of all people the other day who says when bulking you shouldn't take any carbs on within 2-3 hours of training to help improve insulin production (I think...).

How do you guys work it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d just stick with common sense thinking bud..

all that statistical bllx rarely grows noticeable extra muscle.

i always have a shake with fast/medium/slow carbs in it before training..give it some time to settle and train..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That was my line of thought in all honesty. He was suggesting no carbs 2-3 hours prior, protein immediately before then lucozade 45-60 mins int session to produce an insulin spike or something.


----------



## j9jpx (Jun 29, 2011)

I take MuscleTech Intravol when im training (www.fitnessgainnutrition.co.uk) and there is 20g of carbs in that. I also like to have half a banana Pre work out and the other half Post work out. Carbs play a big part in bulking and gives good energy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have an oaty/nana shake prior to training by 30 mins and can still feel pukey sick hungy after 30mins of trainng, needing another nana...

just gotta eat then train when your tums comfy..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> I normally train around 4.30pm, taking my last lot of carbs on around 3ish in the form of brown rice/pasta. However, I was talking to the local jacket spud man of all people the other day who says when bulking you shouldn't take any carbs on within 2-3 hours of training to help improve insulin production (I think...).
> 
> How do you guys work it?


I'd say, if it aint broke dont fix it!!

Personally i have oats at about 3-3:30 and start training 5:30 ish.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Id fail big time with no pre wo carbs... Normally go for chicken and egg fried brown rice that I make in mass quantity once a week ! Eat at 4 train just before 6..


How do you keep that kind of food for a week, I'm surprised you have not had food poisoning.

Chicken/veg 1.5hr before training followed by Protein shake/oats/creatine, about 1/2 hour before training for me.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I was just thinking the same. Do you freeze it Fleg? I cook mine each night, sick to death of spending so much time in the kitchen in all honesty!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm

I train at 8am in the morning and eat at 6am. My breakfast when bulking consists of 4 Egg Omelette (1 whole egg and 3 whites) cooked in Olive Oil, two slices brown linseed bread and 1 tin of tuna.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

fleg is it plain rice and plain chicken? what do you do for taste?


----------



## adam.fisher456 (Jul 21, 2011)

i think some fruits juices is better when u start your training, light weight food is needful for body builder's during training session.


----------

